# Is Flourish the same thing as Flourish Excel?



## pookerpics (Feb 2, 2005)

I've been having problems with some of my plants with turning brown, plus I have alot of Black Furry Algae. I was told to try Flourish Excel, but have not been able to find it the few pet stores I looked in. But I did find Flourish, supplement for planted aquariums. Is this the same thing? I've tried it in a couple of my tanks about a week ago, and in my one tank the plant I really loved is actually getting browner and I've had to remove several leaves. Any help would be appreciated. I do not know too much about plants and the ones that I have in my tanks. I've removed alot of my decor and cleaned it with the bleach solution, and the black furry stuff looks like it's dissolving somewhat in my other tank, so something's working, but I did put in some algae destroyer, oh and I used some Flora Pride in my tanks (says it promotes lush, leafy plant growth) before I found the Flourish. I just do not seem to have a green thumb (in tanks or out).


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

No they are not the same. Flourish is macro ferts (N,P,K) while Flourish Excel is a source of organic carbon. The Excel will help you get rid of your bba but you will need to manually remove as much of it as possible first. (Cut plant leaves that are infested, bleach decorations)


----------

